# Vetassess certified documents



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Can someone tell me who can certify all the documents to be sent to VETASSESS? Can a Bank Official? 

Thanks
Maccers


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

The following FAQ might answer all your questions :

*What are certified documents?*
These are copies of original documents that have been sighted by an independent person authorised to certify documents.

*Which documents require certifying?
*
copies of all identification documents
documents relating to training and education (e.g. Statement of Results)
professional memberships
certificates
employer references if the proper copy have not been submitted

*Who can certify documents?*
The person who certifies your documents must be contactable by telephone during normal working hours. This person may be:
a justice of the peace or a bail justice
an Australian lawyer
a member of the police force
the sheriff or a deputy sheriff
a councillor of a municipality
a senior officer of a council
a medical practitioner
a dentist
a veterinary practitioner
a pharmacist
a principal in the teaching service
the manager of an authorised deposit-taking institution
a member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia or the Australian Society of Accountants or the National Institute of Accountants
the secretary of a building society
a minister of religion authorised to celebrate marriages
a fellow of the Institute of Legal Executives (Victoria)
a public notary
a member or former member of either House of the Parliament of Victoria
a member or former member of either House of the Parliament of the Commonwealth

*What should a certified document contain?
*
Each copy of every page of the original document must be certified separately and must show clearly:
the words 'certified true copy of the original'
the original signature of the certifying officer
the name and address or provider/registration number (where appropriate) of the certifying officer legibly printed below the signature.

Source : Certifying documents - VETASSESS

Good Luck!


----------



## bigmaccers31 (Nov 13, 2011)

MaddyOz, thanks a million for your advise. 

We had a huge panic as my partner had submitted VETASSESS online app on 15th nov and we had 28 days to send the docs from Ireland to Oz. Then our visa agent said no he needed to get trade assessed through TRA which was a simpler cheaper process so we were delighted and stopped the VETASSESS process and applied for refund......

THEN he emails us 2 days ago and says he made a mistake it is VETASSESS so we were in huge panic to get loads of docs copied and certified and to oz within the 28 days!!! He contacted VETASSESS and they luckily gave us an extension!!! We have everything sent so it will only be a few days after the 28 but was a total nightmare!!! 

In saying that our agent is a great agent and we all make mistakes so it's ok 

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

bigmaccers31 said:


> MaddyOz, thanks a million for your advise.
> 
> We had a huge panic as my partner had submitted VETASSESS online app on 15th nov and we had 28 days to send the docs from Ireland to Oz. Then our visa agent said no he needed to get trade assessed through TRA which was a simpler cheaper process so we were delighted and stopped the VETASSESS process and applied for refund......
> 
> ...


:welcome: All the best...and Good luck with your PR process...

Cheers!!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------

